# 40 Gallon Reef Build



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have been in the aquarium hobby for about a year now, with a 20 gallon freshwater planted tank. I really enjoyed this tank when I set it up and I learned A LOT from it. It quickly got boring though and was far to easy to maintain, so I picked up a 40 gallon breeder to go a little larger with the freshwater side of the hobby. I swore to myself I would never get a saltwater tank and would continue to set up larger freshwater planted tanks. At the time, I hated saltwater tanks because I believed they were over priced, too much work, confusing, not worth any of the trouble, and no better than any freshwater tank. That all changed when my Uncle asked me to take care of his 75 gallon reef tank for a week. I was instantly hooked and fell in love with everything about saltwater tanks. I had an empty 40 gallon breeder laying around that was very slowly being set up for a freshwater planted tank. After only a couple days of taking care of my Uncle's tank, I couldn't take it anymore and I had to have my own SW tank. I put my canister filter, driftwood, light, etc. up for sale and drilled the 40 gallon tank with no intention of ever going back to freshwater. I then finished my stand to accomodate a sump and ATO unit. Since then, I have spent hours researching everything about saltwater reef tanks and started saving for all of the necessary equipment. I am also into the sports photography hobby and video editing. I use this talent to fund my aquarium hobby by making high light videos for high school teams and I am just about to finish up a hockey high light video. This means I have some more cash coming my way and I will be ordering more equipment. For now, I have my drilled tank with a black background, sitting on a recently finished DIY stand (without the doors). See the attached picture below. I hope to have a few followers as I begin my journey into the saltwater world; however slow of a journey that may be. It will all depend on my paychecks.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

it looks good! for future stand builds i personally would get the gaps in the sump area as close to the beams as possible so no holes are visible and then i would run a seam of silicon around the inside of the stand before painting it up. this will help seal it off incase of any water splashes as well as keep anything else from falling down there. anyways off to a great start. will you build a matching canopy?


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks onefish. They bottom is actually touching the beams, but the beams are shaped like an L and I got lazy and just cut rectangles out of the floor instead. There is a little gap around each beam that I will try to fill in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

My tank is finally in its final resting location right next to my fish room (AKA my closet :lol. I have also set up my quarintine/acclimation tank in my fish room, where I also plan on storing my RO/DI water and SW. I will also keep all of my supplies there because my sump is going to take up most of the room in my stand. My birthday is coming up in a couple days, so I think I will be treating myself to a protien skimmer and sump soon. Keep an eye out for more updates :shock:


----------



## doki (Feb 16, 2012)

wow awesome! i feel the same way you used to and i probably will until i can afford it  cant wait to see the pictures of the tank up and running.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I placed my order for a Reef Dynamics INS80 protein skimmer today. I also ordered two 150w Eheim Jager heaters and will be making my sump as soon as my equipment arrives. I do not want to start building my sump before I have my equipment because I want to build my sump around my equipment. I feel that if I build my sump, and then try to put all of the equipment in, something will go wrong. I can't wait to get my new toys and will take a few pictures for you guys.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I cancelled my orders for the protein skimmer and heaters. Instead, I ordered 50 pounds of dry rock and a return pump for my sump. I also got my tank all plumbed up. My sump should be here soon. My box of rocks came in today and I am very happy with them. I am struggling with the aquascaping though. Is it better to have lots of caves and rock throughout the whole tank, or is it better to pile the rocks up and minimize the amount of space it takes up.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aquascape attempt #2


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally got an aquascape that I feel is functional and nice looking. It does take a lot of rearranging and I was ready to give up, but I was messing around and it's perfect.


----------

